# Vinny has his own pair of wings!



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

This saturday will be a Festival up here where everyone is dressed in fantasy/ elf clothes (It's called the Elf Fantasy Fair, so much fun!) . I'm not dressed up, but vinny will!
I couldn't find a pair of wings, I also don't have money for that now, so I thought 'I make my own pair of wings!'.
Saterday I will make tons of photo's of Vinny, but I made already some pics to show you how they turned out!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, that looks like SO much fun! I would totally go if I were near. That's my type of thing. Those wings look beautiful! How did you make them? Can't wait to see Vinny wearing them!


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

It is! I can't wait till saturday! If you're ever going to holland, you should go there! ;p
I saw how to make them in this youtube video 



. 

Hers are really pretty, to bad I don't have such talent. It has been real fun to do!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, seems so easy and fun! I think yours came out great. Probably much better than mine would, lol.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

cool! wish we had something like that here! well we kinda do its called flora day and the children do a dance : 



 , this is the morning dance for adults : 



 , i no longer do it as my school dosent as its out of the town! thank god! LOL , cant wait to see pics of vinny in his little outfit!! XD


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

It really is lots of fun to make! And that town looks adorabele! A bit old fahion though 

Here's a video of the elf fantasy fair, it's kinda difrent. A whole bunch of freaks, but that's the fun part! The writer of Eragon will be there and Viktor Krum from Harry Potter has been there couple of times!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

WOW ! thats so cool! i would SO dress up for that!  x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see Vinny in his wings!!! They are really beautiful. I know he will be a doll!


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

I promised to make some pictures! Well, here they are! He only had them on for 1 hour, I thought it was kinda sad..  We had super much fun, but the weather was just horrible!


----------

